# Colnago Model Identity



## Nikond300s (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone help with identifying my frame?

I think it could be a Mexico, Master or Supreme.

Here is what know:

Clover leaf cutout on bottom bracket shell, downtube lug, and rear brake bridge
Classic Colnago fluted (crimped) top tube and down tube
Campagnolo dropouts (chromed) - stamped with frame number Q389
Chromed chain stay
Fork is carbon

Thanks!


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

I know very little about Colnago bikes but the top tube cable routing is consistent with the Mexico.

I'm researching Italian steel frames to find origin of my bike - fascinating stuff!


----------



## Nikond300s (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks BacDoc - some of the old Italian steel frames are beautiful.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

D'oh! Never mind


----------



## Nikond300s (Apr 23, 2012)

Colnago have just confirmed as an early 1980s Mexico.


----------



## lionsll (May 9, 2012)

Mexico frames ever Rules!!


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Clearly the fork is not original. Supers often did not have chain stay bridges.


----------

